# You are sick!



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

My wife says I'm sick. I figure it must be a pathology. 

I've showed this http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10834 to my wife telling her that I wasn't that sick.

Her answer: Yes you are! You simply don't have that kind of money.

Is it the same with you?


----------



## PhotoByMark (Jan 13, 2008)

He said he did all that just so he could play his iPod. LOL.

To answer the question: I am starting to get the sickness...


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hay, Daniel, is it ok if I quote your wife in my signature? Priceless!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly what you would call that, but it's more than just sick. 

I don't think I've ever seen the likes of such before. I think I could get that way myself if I had the money. :spend:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

All that ridiculously expensive and probably awesome sounding gear, and not a single room treatment in sight.... Sad, just... sad. :no:


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

atledreier,

Yes, you can cote my wife in your signature.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We will have no coting of wives around here... :nono:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yo Daniel:
I don't remember giving you permission to post links to pix of my house...You guys cannot begin to imagine how good that system of mine sounds...:jiggy::rofl:
Ya gotta love it...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I mean, come on.. that's just.. just.. I don't know. I think if I were Bill Gates, I couldn't pull that kinda cash out for a two channel system. 


And although treatments might not be as big of a deal for a horn system, it is just criminal not to have any kind of treatments.

Wow.

JCD


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

And here is another sicko who loves custom horns; all 14 metric tons of it.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess he live alone.


----------

